# What is the Google Wifi Provisioner App?



## CptCookie

Hello again friends!

Saw an update on the Google Play Store for some app called Google Wifi Provisioner (I have not accepted the update yet). I'm on an Android phone.

Just wasn't sure what it was or if it's safe or if I should try to remove it?

Thanks again!


----------



## Gr3iz

I found this:








‘Google Wi-Fi Provisioner’ update rolling out via Play Store with new explanation of app


Google this morning rolled out an update to the “Google Wi-Fi Provisioner” app and made it available via the Play Store in the process...




9to5google.com


----------



## CptCookie

Maybe I'm confused. Is the Google Wifi Provisioner app listed in the Google Play app store the same thing as com.google.provision or are these two entirely different things?


----------



## CptCookie

Gr3iz said:


> I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Google Wi-Fi Provisioner’ update rolling out via Play Store with new explanation of app
> 
> 
> Google this morning rolled out an update to the “Google Wi-Fi Provisioner” app and made it available via the Play Store in the process...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9to5google.com


 What does it do exactly? I saw the one sentence about network configuration, but I just didn't understand what that means.


----------



## Gr3iz

I'm not sure what it does, either. That site doesn't really tell you much. Maybe someone else will chime in with their thoughts ...


----------



## eddie5659

I've moved this to the Android forum, so that other's can reply


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Eddie!


----------



## CptCookie

So it's safe?


----------



## eddie5659

I moved it to the Android forum, as only specific people can reply to the malware forum 

As for this app, you say its in the Google Play Store. Am I right in thinking you haven't installed it yet, but was curious about it?

The com.google.provision bit is different, as I think it just has the same name (to confuse everyone to installing it)

Hopefully others will know, I can have a dig aound later this weekend.


----------



## CptCookie

eddie5659 said:


> I moved it to the Android forum, as only specific people can reply to the malware forum
> 
> As for this app, you say its in the Google Play Store. Am I right in thinking you haven't installed it yet, but was curious about it?
> 
> The com.google.provision bit is different, as I think it just has the same name (to confuse everyone to installing it)
> 
> Hopefully others will know, I can have a dig aound later this weekend.


Ah that makes sense why the two sound so alike. I looked in my files folder, but don't have anything listed as com.google.provision
Apparently that is malware I think

But the app seems legit, and it's already installed for most ppl, I just didn't realize it was till they moved it to the app store. Seems to be a system app.


----------



## plodr

I got *google wifi provisioner* listed when I checked for updates. Like you, I did not update it and I went searching and still haven't a clue as to what it is or why it is on my phone. Now my Samsung phone recently updated to android 12.
1. Is your phone a Samsung? I ask because I'm trying to determine if it is something Samsung added.
2. Are you running android 12? I never had this come up in Android 11. I ask because I'm not sure a) if it is a new "feature" or b) it never required an update before.

Ah, finally some info


> Google Wi-Fi Provisioner is not a new application, but one that can now be easily updated via the Play Store without a full OS update.


Source: ‘Google Wi-Fi Provisioner’ update rolling out, now available via Play Store

From the above comment, I suspect on non-Pixel devices, this was only updated when a new version of the OS was installed.

Now this makes sense.


> The operating system *Android* it’s becoming more modular, so more and more apps are being pulled from the system and brought into the Play Store...


Source: Android: New Google app 'Google Wi-Fi Provisioner' has been released on the Play Store for all smartphones

Looks like I will be updating this. Plus, I'll keep an eye open for other things that were part of the OS and now being updated via the playstore to keep phones more current.


----------



## eddie5659

Ah, just looked and I have it on the updater as well, Samsung phone as well. I think I'll hold off updating this, until I have to. I really only use my phone for calls and texts, I rarely use any other apps on it. To be honest, give me a good old fashioned brick phone any day, at least I can turn the phone off and still have the alarm wake me up


----------



## darren_sparks

The Google Wi-Fi Provisioner is a "set up" app/device that is used to connect you to or "provision" Google Wi-Fi and/or Google Nest WiFi products only. Google Wi-Fi uses an updated router compared to standard ISP equipment and I think up to 3 access points throughout your house or business to maintain the best/highest data connection to the internet through your normal ISP ie; Xfinity, Comcast, Hughsnet, or whoever provides your internet connection. Google Wi-Fi allows you to provision your network to give a certain device priority if for example you have a work meeting and don't want any connection issues because your child is full on gaming in the other room using the same connection. You can also group all the devices connected to your wifi and can pause them or temporarily stop them from using the wifi such as a child's device and/or guests which by the way you can set up their own "network" for them, the guests or guest, to use. Basically Google Wi-Fi is a way to use your internet connection that gives you more/better wifi connection and connection points and the ability to better manage and control your internet/wifi and how and who uses it. AS FAR AS I CAN TELL GOOGLE WIFI PROVISIONER Is for setting up and connecting (provisioning) to GOOGLE WIFI AND GOOGLE NEST PRODUCTS ONLY. If you don't have or use Google Wi-Fi which is a separate specific product then you should not worry about it. Your device already has an appropriate wifi provisioning app installed.


----------



## CptCookie

darren_sparks said:


> The Google Wi-Fi Provisioner is a "set up" app/device that is used to connect you to or "provision" Google Wi-Fi and/or Google Nest WiFi products only. Google Wi-Fi uses an updated router compared to standard ISP equipment and I think up to 3 access points throughout your house or business to maintain the best/highest data connection to the internet through your normal ISP ie; Xfinity, Comcast, Hughsnet, or whoever provides your internet connection. Google Wi-Fi allows you to provision your network to give a certain device priority if for example you have a work meeting and don't want any connection issues because your child is full on gaming in the other room using the same connection. You can also group all the devices connected to your wifi and can pause them or temporarily stop them from using the wifi such as a child's device and/or guests which by the way you can set up their own "network" for them, the guests or guest, to use. Basically Google Wi-Fi is a way to use your internet connection that gives you more/better wifi connection and connection points and the ability to better manage and control your internet/wifi and how and who uses it. AS FAR AS I CAN TELL GOOGLE WIFI PROVISIONER Is for setting up and connecting (provisioning) to GOOGLE WIFI AND GOOGLE NEST PRODUCTS ONLY. If you don't have or use Google Wi-Fi which is a separate specific product then you should not worry about it. Your device already has an appropriate wifi provisioning app installed.


Ah ok, sounds a lot like att's smarthomemanager app (which doesn't seem to work too great) as it does that stuff. Probably other carriers have their own apps that do those sort of things as well.


----------



## CptCookie

And thnx everyone for all the info on this


----------



## clnewey78

Did anyone work out if this is malware or not or there is a replica that is malware and if it is malware where exactly is it located in files?


----------



## plodr

Not malware. I've been updating it and ESET doesn't report it as malware.


----------

